# Filling A Solid Stainless Tank ? Suggestions ?



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Right , so I just got this Aerotank Mini and straight away put the solid stainless tank on .
I thought I wouldn't struggle feeling out how much juice to put in , without being able to see the actual level.
Any suggestions ?

I thought a pipette might be the way forward , so I can see how much juice is going in ?

Your thoughts ?


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

if your just concerned about over filling and what to know where you at at while filling, i suggest filling with a syringe. that way you take only the juice you need from your bottle and empty it into the aero mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> if your just concerned about over filling and what to know where you at at while filling, i suggest filling with a syringe. that way you take only the juice you need from your bottle and empty it into the aero mini



yeh good idea , I just didnt wanna flood the center post .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

Your confusion on the issue is so understandable... at least with the Nautilus I can see into the tank because it's so big... but with the new Aerotanks I have been using the glass tank for the very same reason... I guess the best option is to use a Syringe and measure the amount it can take and use that to fill in future! Or just take the manufacturers juice capacity listed and fire it in with a syringe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

what's the juice capacity of the new aerotank mini vs the mega?


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

What I would suggest is taking a paper towel and pushing it through the centre air post. Then fill with your bottle on the side (as you would with all kanger protank and aero tank products), when the paper towel gets a bit wet then you have reached the fill limit and you wont have any juice down the centre air post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> what's the juice capacity of the new aerotank mini vs the mega?


1.5ml for the mini and 2.5ml for the Aero Tank


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

@Metal Liz 
MEGA - 3.8ml
MINI - 1.3ml

as per Kangertech site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

hyphen said:


> 1.5ml for the mini and 2.5ml for the Aero Tank


I have it as 1.3 for the Aerotank Mini and 3.8 for the Aerotank Mega?


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Aerotank Mini - 1.3
Aerotank - 2.5
Aerotank Mega - 3.8


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

What is 0.2 ml between friends, but just for the record Kangertech says 1.3 ml for the Aerotank Mini: http://www.szkanger.com/product_d1.asp?idd=106&ids=6&SortID=42&id=42&ord=100

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hyphen (6/6/14)

Just edited my post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> What I would suggest is taking a paper towel and pushing it through the centre air post. Then fill with your bottle on the side (as you would with all kanger protank and aero tank products), when the paper towel gets a bit wet then you have reached the fill limit and you wont have any juice down the centre air post



What a clever idea! Nice one @BhavZ! You have done this before!


----------



## Xhale (6/6/14)

sometimes (often) the stated capacity is for the cylinder. when assembled though, there's obviously a chamber with coils and stuff taking up space, so the capacity isnt what was stated (they learned this frum the hard drive industry probably)
my tip: when I get a new tank, assemble it correctly with all bits, fill it with water till it overflows.
then take a syringe+needle and suck out as much as/all of it.
what I get in the syringe is my working capacity.

doesnt work for all tanks..some you cant remove the liquid without taking it apart again, but we make it up as we go along

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (6/6/14)

clever thinking vern

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

